# Fotodrucker mit günstigstem Preis pro Foto



## cantona (26. März 2012)

*Fotodrucker mit günstigstem Preis pro Foto*

Hallo zusammen, 

bin auf der Suche nach einem Fotodrucker. Wichtig ist mir vor allem der Preis pro Seite. 
Gibt es einen Drucker, der vom Preis pro Foto annähernd an die Ausdrucke der Drogeriemärkte hinkommt?

Sage schonmal danke

gruß


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2012)

*AW: Fotodrucker mit günstigstem Preis pro Foto*

Das ist schwierig zu sagen - die Grundfrage wäre: wieviele Fotos willst Du denn ca drucken pro Monat, und in welchem Bereich sollte der Drucker UNGEFÄHR kosten?


----------



## fotoman (28. März 2012)

*AW: Fotodrucker mit günstigstem Preis pro Foto*

Und dann müsste man wohl auch noch wissen, was für Fotogrößen überhaupt gewünscht sind.

Obwohl das auch wieder egal ist, mit Fotopapier und Tinte kommt man niemals an die Preise eines Drogeriemarktes oder (wenn es auch um reproduzierbare Qualität/Farben geht) die eines guten Ausbelichters heran. Außer, man rechnet gundsätzlich Einzelfotos und addiert die 1-3 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr zu jedem Bild.

Die Canon Selphys könnten bei 10x15 Bildern und immer nur geringen Mengen noch am Ehesten in die Preisregionen der Direktausdrucke beim Fotohändler/Drogerie mithalten (ca. 0,36 Euro pro 10x15 Bild inkl. "Farbpatrone"). Bei A4-Ausdrucken mit Tintenstrahlern und auch nur ansatzweise vergleichbarem Papier zur Ausbelichtung (Direktdurck können die Drogeriemärkte in der Größe auch nicht) ist man schon für das Papier mehr los wie für die Ausbelichtung, inkl. Tinte erst Recht. Da lohnt sich der Selberdruck nur bei ständiger Zeitnot, bei regelmäßigem Bedarf an Einzelausdrucken oder wenn man Motive druckt, die kein anderer sehen darf. Sonst sind die 3 Euro Versandkosten bei 0,49 Euro pro 20x30 Ausbelichtung schnell wieder drin.


----------

